# FX5 - pre filter



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone know of a pre filter or air sponge filter sponge that would fit over the intake for a fx5? i want to find a way to make this shrimp safe


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

just buy a large sponge filter, cut it to the size you want then cut a hole for the intake. the larger the surface area the less often you'll have to clean it and it also gives the shrimp more surface area to inhabit.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan.. I just need to find a black one!


----------

